# SBF Binnen in Holland



## Speedy585 (13. November 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

weiß jemand ob in Holland in den Flüssen Maas, Merwede, Lek,
Haringsvliet, Hollands Diep Volkerak usw.  der SBF Binnen ausreicht??

Hoffe die eine oder andere Info kommt rüber.

Gruß,
Wolfgang


----------



## Franz_16 (13. November 2017)

*AW: SBF Binnen*

Servus Speedy,
soweit ich weiß reicht der Sportboot Führerschein Binnen an den von dir genannten Gewässern - den SBF See braucht man nur an  Westerschelde, Oosterschelde, IJsselmeer, Waddenzee, Ems und Dollard.

Hab auf die schnelle keine holländische Quelle gefunden. 
Aber hier eine Info vom ADAC, wo das auch drinsteht:
https://www.marinafuehrer.adac.de/wp-content/uploads/bti_nl_10_niederlande_a.pdf


----------



## Mac Gill (13. November 2017)

*AW: SBF Binnen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hab auf die schnelle keine holländische Quelle gefunden.
> Aber hier eine Info vom ADAC, wo das auch drinsteht:
> https://www.marinafuehrer.adac.de/wp-content/uploads/bti_nl_10_niederlande_a.pdf



Super Dokument!

Könnt ihr das nicht im Niederlande-Forum oben mit anpinnen?


----------



## Franz_16 (13. November 2017)

*AW: SBF Binnen in Holland*

Ja - eine Primärquelle also irgendwas aus NL wäre mir dafür aber lieber.

Da gibts doch in NL so ein Heftchen "Deine PS im Griff" oder so ähnlich., kennt das jemand?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2017)

*AW: SBF Binnen in Holland*

beides super Links - DANKE!


----------



## Speedy585 (13. November 2017)

*AW: SBF Binnen in Holland*

Herzlichen Dank für die tollen Seiten die ihr eingestellt habt. 
Wurde mir sehr geholfen und anderen sicher auch.

Gruß,
Wolfgang


----------

